# Mountainbike für kleine Lady gesucht



## lady007 (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich suche ein Mountainbike bis max. 1000 Euro und liebäugele insbesondere wegen des geringen Eigengewichts des Bikes mit dem Bulls Copperhead 3 2015.
Ist das Bike denn auch für eine Frau geeignet?Oder hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen könnte

LG


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2015)

lady007 schrieb:


> Ist das Bike denn auch für eine Frau geeignet?



Gegenfrage: was veranlasst dich daran zweifeln, dass ein Fahrrad geschlechtsneutral geeignet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lady007 (19. Juli 2015)

Hhm, eine durchaus berechtigte Frage.
Nun ja, die Tatsache, dass eine Mountainbikes als reine Ladybikes und einige spezifisch als reine Herrenbikes angepriesen werden.
Dachte, dass es evtl spezielle Dinge gäbe, auf die man achten müsse...


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2015)

Marketing-Quatsch.

"Ladybikes" haben für sehr kleine Menschen eine Daseinsberechtigung. Und das auch nur, weil es bei den "Ladybikes" meistens eine sehr kleine XS Rahmengröße gibt, die bei den "normalen" Unisexrahmen oft nicht zu haben ist.

Ansonsten ist Fahrradfahren ziemlich unabhängig davon, wie viele X Chromosomen man/frau hat.

Worauf man achten sollte beim Fahrradkauf? Vor allem, dass das Rad zu einem passt und dass man sich darauf wohl fühlt.
Das findest du am besten beim Probefahren raus. Dazu ist ein Versender-Rad halt nicht so gut geeignet.


----------



## lady007 (19. Juli 2015)

Da hast Du sicherlich Recht.
Bin halt unschlüssig, ob ich mich für das Copperhead 3 oder eben doch für ein Radon Ladybike entscheide.
Bin mit 1,63 eben schon ein etwas kleinerer Mensch...


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2015)

Das stimmt, 1,63m ist schon relativ klein.
Damit könnte dir die kleinste Rahmengröße beim Copperhead 3 (Größe S = 41cm) schon zu groß sein. Das könnte je nach Oberkörper- und Armlänge eine ziemlich gestreckte Sitzposition ergeben, bzw. abhängig von der Schrittlänge auch schon etwas knapp werden mit dem Überstand. Da ist es dann wirklich angebracht, dass du dich aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit von kleinen Rahmengrößen (XS oder <= 15'') auch bei "Ladybikes" umschaust.

Bist du Anfängerin oder hast du bereits Bike-Erfahrung?
Falls es dein erstes Mountainbike werden soll, wäre eine Probefahrt noch wichtiger. Anhand einer Geometrie-Tabelle ein passendes Rad auszuwählen klappt eigentlich nur, wenn man schon einiges an Erfahrung mit anderen Rädern mitbringt, und anhand dieser Erfahrung abschätzen kann, was einem taugt und was nicht. Ansonsten sollte das Bauchgefühl entscheiden, ob du dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlst.
Ein passendes Fahrrad ist nicht eine Ansammlung von tollen Anbauteilen mit irgendwelchen Markennamen, oder ein möglichst niedriges Gewicht, sondern vor allem eine gut zum Fahrer passende Rahmengeometrie.


----------



## lady007 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich bin Anfängerin. Ich werde mich wohl die Tage mal auf den Weg nach Bonn zu dem großen Radon Fachgeschäft machen müssen. Liebäugele auch ein wenig mit einem Radon Ladybike evtl auch dem teuersten Ladybike dort oder der Radon 27,5 Serie oder eben das Bulls Copperhead 3 . Werde alle auf jeden Fall ersteinmal Probe fahren, wie von euch anempfohlen.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2015)

Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/
kannst du dich auch mal schlaulesen, was andere "kleine Ladies" so fahren.


----------



## lady007 (20. Juli 2015)

Eine gute Idee....
Werde mich wohl zwischen dem Bulls Copperhead 3 und dem Radon Lady Ladybike, favorisiert dem teurereb Carbonbike entscheiden.
Aber ersteinmal wird ordentlich Probe gefahren...


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2015)

Cube und Ghost haben z.B. auch ein Händlernetz, wo frau mal Probe fahren könnte. 
Bei Cube könnte das Access WLS SL für dich interessant sein (gibt's in kleiner Größe 13,5''), bei Ghost gibt es z.B. das Nila in kleinen Größen.


----------



## siq (21. Juli 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-black-sin-lady-26-238330/wg_id-119 das in 16" (ich werde das höchstwahrscheinlich demnächst auch für meine Tochter kaufen). Übrigens ist das ein Carbon Rahmen ! Das ganze Bike ist auch sonst ordentlich ausgestattet und zu einem wirklichen günstigen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (21. Juli 2015)

Ob eine "Race-Geometrie" für Beginner sinnvoll ist?


----------



## siq (21. Juli 2015)

"Race-Geometrie" ist relativ, besonders bei ~1.6m und 16" am 26er. Aber eben jede(r) wie sie/er mag. Im Zweifelsfall Probesitzen -fahren, sofern man natürlich kann.

Meine Tochter (~1.5m) bspw. kommt jedenfalls mit überhaupt gar nixem von dem neumodischen 650, oder gar 29er Zeug klar. Geometrie hin oder her.


----------



## lady007 (21. Juli 2015)

Jetzt habt ihr mich gerade ein wenig verwirrt. Meint ihr mit "Race-Geometrie" die 26er Reifengröße?
Die ist auch der einzige Punkt, der mich an dem Traumbike ein wenig stört, da man im Vergleich zu der normalen 27,5er Größe ein bißchen ein GMX-Biking Gefühl hat, was ich persönlich nicht so mag.


----------



## lady007 (21. Juli 2015)

Wäre wiederum ein Pluspunkt für das Copperhead 3 von Bulls


----------



## 4mate (21. Juli 2015)

lady007 schrieb:


> Meint ihr mit "Race-Geometrie" die 26er Reifengröße?


Nein, das hat mit der Reifengröße rein gar nichts zu tun.
(Im weiteren Sinne schon, aber das ist ein anderes Thema
und braucht hier nicht beachtet zu werden)

"Race Geometrie" bedeutet dass man gestreckter sitzt,
das Oberrohr länger ist als bei einem Touren-MTB:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sattel.htm
Die Haltung geht eher in den Bereich von 45° Neigung des
Rückens, bei einem Touren-MTB liegt sie bei um 30°.

Das hat Auswirkungen auf die Sitzfläche, Mann/Frau sitzt
anderes auf dem Sattel wenn sich die Rückenneigung ändert


----------



## lady007 (21. Juli 2015)

Ach so...verstehe...dann wäre also das Radon Black Sin Lady nicht sonderlich rückenfreundlich ?
Ich habe nämlich leider oft Probleme mit meinem Rücken, was diese Sitzhaltung dann sicherlich nicht gerade verbessern würde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2015)

lady007 schrieb:


> ... da man im Vergleich zu der normalen 27,5er Größe ein bißchen ein GMX-Biking Gefühl hat, was ich persönlich nicht so mag.



hast du das schon mal ausprobiert und so erfahren, oder hat dir das jemand erzählt? 

Dass das Oberrohr vom Copperhead 3 in der kleinsten Rahmengröße 16'' sogar noch ein paar mm länger ist als das vom Radon Black Sin hast du aber schon gesehen? 
Ich hätte bei beiden Bedenken, dass sie für dich schon einen Tick zu groß sein könnten.


----------



## 4mate (21. Juli 2015)

lady007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so...verstehe...dann wäre also das Radon Black Sin Lady nicht sonderlich rückenfreundlich ?


Ja, allgemein kann man sagen dass eine Tourenhaltung
Rücken-freundlicher als eine Racehaltung ist plus am
"Sitzmöbel" ist bei der Tourenhaltung der Druck auf
die Sitzfläche besser verteilt


----------



## lady007 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nur logisch gedacht....auch das kann eine kleine Lady gelegentlich
Aber ihr habt schon Recht...ich muss ganz dringend Probe fahren...am Freitag werde ich das Bulls Copperhead 3 nochmals testen und nächste Wioche gehts dann ab nach Bonn in den riesigen Radon Store...evtl kommt ja auch ein Herrenbike von Radon 27,5 in Betracht...die Ladybikes von Radon mit der abgeknickten Stange gefallen mir so garnicht....bis halt auf das Black Sin Lady...


----------



## siq (22. Juli 2015)

wobei es mit "Rückenfreundlich" auch nicht bei jeder(m) gleich ist. Ich kenne doch einige Leute ( ich gehöre zB. auch zu denen ) die eine aufrechte Haltung gerade am Hardtail sogar als eher weniger Rückenfreundlich empfinden, weil so eben mehr Gewicht auf den Hintern lastet. Ergo kommen Schläge auch härter an. Bei der gestreckteren Haltung muss dagegen mehr Gewicht von den Armen aufgenommen werden und nimmt Gewicht vom Hintern/Rücken weg. Das widerum fördert dann so auch die aktivere Rücken entlastendere Fahrweise. Bedingt aber mehr Kraft im Rumpf und Armen.
Was der TE mehr zusagt muss sie herausfinden. Sehr gut ist schon mal dass die Bikes probegefahren werden können. Allerdings muss beachtet werden dass eine Probefahrt auf zb. einem ebenen Parkplatz dann schon nicht so ganz das Gleiche ist wie im Gelände eine Steigung oder eine Abfahrt damit zu fahren.


----------



## lady007 (22. Juli 2015)

Hhm....das ist ja wieder ein zusätzlich zu überdenkender Aspekt...


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn siq das Fass schon aufmacht (ich wollt's eigentlich nicht schreiben)...

"Rückenfreundlich" gibt's in zwei Interpretationen:
- in Bezug auf die Muskulatur -> dann ist eine aufrechte Haltung "freundlich", da man nicht so viel Haltearbeit durch die Rücken- und Bauchmuskulatur leisten muss. Deswegen sind die ganzen Oma-Räder auch kurz und vorne hoch.
- in Bezug auf die Wirbelsäule -> dann ist eine flachere Haltung "freundlich", da die Muskulatur mehr Haltearbeit übernimmt, aber Schläge von unten dafür nicht direkt die Wirbelsäule "stauchen".
Solange keine körperlichen Beschwerden vorliegen, gibt es da kein Richtig und kein Falsch, sondern einfach nur persönliche Vorlieben.

Da du anscheinend mit dem Thema Sitzposition und Rahmengeometrien nicht sonderlich vertraut bist  - was dir als Anfängerin auch wirklich nicht zu verdenken und ganz normal ist - ist es superwichtig, dass du möglichst viele verschiedene Räder probefährst. Nicht nur eins probieren, das dann ganz toll finden und sofort kaufen (du wirst es ganz sicher toll finden, weil es das erste Mtb ist auf dem du sitzt, und das ist immer toll, auch wenn es sich ein halbes Jahr später als kompletter Fehlkauf rausstellt). Fahr viele Räder probe, vielleicht auch einfach mal welche, die du eigentlich aus der Kaufentscheidung ausschließt, einfach um ein Gefühl dafür zu entwickeln was dir taugt und was nicht. Und lass am Ende dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden! Kauf das, worauf du dich am wohlsten fühlst. Nicht das, das die besten Komponenten mit wohlklingenden Markennamen hat. Und auch nicht das, was dir als "das allerbeste Rad" angepriesen wird.
Die Verkäufer können dir weismachen, was sie wollen, du kannst es mangels Erfahrung nicht einschätzen. So wie du dich hier verunsichern lässt, weil jemand was von Race-Geometrie schreibt, und gar nicht merkst, dass eins deiner Favoriten-Räder sogar noch eine racigere Geometrie hat.
Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Händler ein komplett unpassendes Fahrrad an einen Kunden verkauft, weil es halt grad weg muss um Platz zu schaffen für neue Ware.


----------



## lady007 (22. Juli 2015)

Asche auf mein Haupt....
Du hast sicherlich Recht....ich werde so viel Probe fahren, bis mir der Popo weh tut.
Danke für Deine detaillierten Ausführungen, die mir wirklich sehr weiter geholfen haben..


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

Ich sprech da einfach aus Erfahrung.
Den Fehler hab ich halt auch erst mal gemacht: nicht gründlich Probefahren, und das erstbeste Mountainbike, das ich anhand von Testberichten und Komponentennamen ausgewählt hatte, nach 10m auf dem Parkplatz supertoll finden und gleich mitnehmen - nur um es keine 2 Monate später wieder zu verkaufen, weil es sich als komplett unpassend herausstellte. Nichtmal die Rahmengröße war richtig - ich hatte es halt so gekauft, als wäre es ein Rennrad, weil ich Rennrad schon länger fuhr. Der Verkäufer meinte aber, das würde toll passen


----------



## lady007 (22. Juli 2015)

Verstehe...ja, dass ist wohl ein wenig so, wie ich auf den Style des Rades mein Augenmerk, obwohl die technischen Komponenten viel entscheidungserheblicher sein sollten...
aber zumindest war ich so pfiffig, mich hier anzumelden und werde jetzt mit eurem geballtem Fachwissen überhäuft...
Vielen lieben Dank dafür...


----------



## Bergsieger (22. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass ich einen Link hier einstellen darf. 
Aktuelles 27,5er in 38 cm aus Carbon. 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Haibike-Attack-RX-Pro-Carbon-27-5/c-WG000009/a-A015991


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lady007 (23. Juli 2015)

Hhm..auch interessant..ganz lieben Dank für den Tipp.
Hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass ich nicht Probe fahren könnte, da nur im Versandhandel erhältlich, oder?


----------



## Bergsieger (23. Juli 2015)

Ganz normaler Bike Laden mit Probefahrtmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-Eule (25. August 2015)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Bike Laden mit Probefahrtmöglichkeit.


 


lady007 schrieb:


> Hhm..auch interessant..ganz lieben Dank für den Tipp.
> Hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass ich nicht Probe fahren könnte, da nur im Versandhandel erhältlich, oder?


 Haben am Samstag das Bike für unseren Sohn geholt. Er fährt es mit seinen 148 cm mit einem 43cm Rahmen. Tolles Rad mit einer klasse Ausstattung. Beratung im Laden war in Ordnung, was aber wahrscheinlich auch daran lag, das der Laden am Samstag rammelvoll war!


----------



## mtbbee (25. August 2015)

MTB-Eule schrieb:


> Er fährt es mit seinen 148 cm mit einem 43cm Rahmen. Tolles Rad mit einer klasse Ausstattung. Beratung im Laden war in Ordnung, was aber wahrscheinlich auch daran lag, das der Laden am Samstag rammelvoll war!



Du willst jetzt hoffentlich nicht sagen, dass Du für Deinen Sohn mit 148 ein Rad mit 43er Sitzrohr gekauft hast? Dann will ich nur hoffen, dass er schnell wächst und Beratung sich in Kürze als doch noch in Ordnung rausstellt. Seine Schrittlänge wird unter 70cm sein ... für uns ausgewachsene Mädels ist diese Rahmengröße auf keinen Fall eine Empfehlung und schon gar nicht bei knapp 150


----------



## Deleted 382445 (23. März 2016)

Hallo! Bin nur 1,53 und suche ein MTB Fully für mich. Habe bei Canyon mit dem Nerve AL 6.0 WMN in XS gerechnet (https://www.canyon.com/de-at/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-6-0-wmn.html), aber nun sagt mir der Hersteller, dass sie das Bike erst ab 1,60 empfehlen. hat hier jemand Erfahrung und Tipps, wo ich ein Bike für mich finden könnte? Welche Hersteller bauen so kleine Fullies? Preis sollte nicht mehr als 1700 sein...Danke schon einmal


----------



## aibeekey (23. März 2016)

Canyon kannst du knicken wegen der Überstandshöhe.

Schau dich mal bei Giant um (Intrigue oder trance) oder bei Specialized.
Diese beiden Firmen haben Oberrohre, die kleinen Menschen deutlich besser entgegen kommen als Canyon.


----------

